# High low brake flange spoke help



## Notagamerguy (Mar 5, 2022)

I tryed looking for a thred about how to measure  and lace high low flanges, but had no luck. I have 2 sets of hub brakes a set for a 41 schwinn going on lobdell rims and these 2 gazelle ones going on a random set of chrome rims that im going to practice on first.

Should i just use the rim spoke calculator twice and get 2 different lengths of spokes or is there a specific way to have one length of spokes but a different lacing pattern


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 5, 2022)

I think you should just avoid the whole issue and send them to me.  🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 5, 2022)

the local bike shop calculated spoke length for $5.00 when I bought spokes there for a regular wheel.

they wanted $75.00 to build it plus spokes and nipples. when I told my buddy about this he gave me his truing stand. I did 2 wheels but have since forgotten how. 🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2022)

These are a PITA to lace because on the low flange side there is one enlongated hole for both spokes. If memory serves I used 10 5/8” for both sides. Some people use toothpicks or little wads of paper to hold these in but I think I jus went ahead and put them all in that side first. @cyclingday may be able to shed more light on this. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 5, 2022)

The spokes are just standard length on both sides.  If i remember correctly they are a cross 3 and a cross 4.  Get ready to have a few frustrating moments when the spokes wont stay in the narrow side of the hub.  I used matchsticks to hold them in.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 5, 2022)

That's good to know thank you all!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2022)

Yeah, same length spokes for both sides.
Large flange side is cross 4, low flange side is cross 3.
I use wads of paper towel the keep the low flange spokes in place, and I temporarily thread the nipples all the way down, just to help keep them from popping out.
Then, I back them out once the wheel is laced, and start the tension/true process from equal thread engagement.
Once you wrap the hub to create the cross pattern, everything will stay put, but as Shawn has said, these type of hubs are a pain in the AS&Co.
Good luck!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 5, 2022)

I think the last one I did, I laced the large flange first, and clamped it in the axle vise small flange down...rim horizontal... Then inserted 4 inner spokes in the slotted holes, 90ish degrees from eachother...and another couple of outer spokes. This helps keep the shape a little better, the opposite facing spokes don't let the rim twist as much, and I didn't have near as many spokes pop out. It's a little bit of a trade-off working with the flange facing down....but that time there was less spokes dropping on the ground and less cussing. Haha


----------

